# presidents choice nutrition first



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought this food yesterday and its called presidents choice nutrition first kitten chicken and brown. Rice.

Ingredients are:

Chicken meal
Chicken
Brown rice
Dehulled barley
Chicken fat
Oatmeal
Brewers rice
Potatoes
Whole dried egg
Natural chicken flavor
Tomatoes
Herring meal
Salmon oil
Brewers yeast
Whole sweet potatoes
Whole carrots
Whole blueberries
Whole cranberries
Whole apples
Chicory root 
Dried rosemary
There's a bunch of other stuff too but I can't spell it and stuff
Guaranteed analysis

Crude protein (min) 33%
Crude fat(min) 21
Crude fibre (max) 3%
Moisture(max) 10%
Ash(max) 7%
Calcium(min) 1.1%
Magnesium(max) 0.1%
Taurine( min) 0.2%
Omega-6 fatty acids (min) 3%
Omega 3 fatty acids (min)6.3%
Dha(min) 0.08%


Is this okay??


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

The fat content is pretty high. But it the ingredients are good. My parents feed their dogs president choice food and I was really surprised of the ingredient list as being so good and found in the grocery store.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought it for my female, she could be pregnant so she's going to need the extra fat  thank god I can use it, there's more that I'll be buying for my mix!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks alright to me too.  Also, just a note, try not to bump posts unless they've been up for more than half a day or a day - they're almost always still high up after only a few hours, you just need to wait for someone to get on and see them.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

okay lol sorry I just was panicked because my mom was reading it and said " is rosemary okay?!" And I was all umm I think so


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Now I'm excited that there's a reasonably priced food in Canada, that I can get easily and that's good for them. I'm off to Super Store this weekend. 
Do they have it just in dog food, or cat food too?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol both! I'm so excited because you can get a huge bag for the same price as a small bag of royal canin or eagle pack!


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

You are a God send! I'm due for another bag of food and I'll just mix it with the Nutrisource that he started out on. He's been doing good on the nutrisource and it's not terribly expensive either.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol your welcome XD


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I feed that brand of dog food to my dog and she loves it.


----------

